# Setting up billing structure



## highwayplower (Jan 15, 2012)

Hello,
I've been doing plowing on my own for 4 years now and the way i price has not been a problem from word of mouth customers that i have but this year im getting alot more calls requesting bids from unreffered clients and feel as though im missing out on opportunity as nearly all are saying I'm way to expencive. 
Ive structured my priceing at a 1.5 trigger. 1.5-3 is y, 3-6 is y x 1.5, 6-9 is y x 2, 9-12 is y x 2.5. I tell them if were expected to get more then 6" the reason the price doubles is to alot for me haveing to come twice.
Stongly consitering going to a 1.5-6 is a set price per push and like so for every 6 after. Essencially the same thing but maybe makes it appear more lucritive. 
I'm located in suburbs of milwaukee wi so if anyone from this area can help that would be GREAT but would like to hear others opinions as well as im sure many people have went through this. Thank you


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

For residential or small commercial I give them a 2-6 6-12 and if we come back to clean up we charge again. 

Complexes, stuff that takes more than 15-20 minutes is bid in 2" increments or seasonal. 

I am in your area. Are you looking for work?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

And they say your too expensive because there are many $20 a pops around here. Find the good payers, they are out there, and do a good job they'll be calling you next year.


----------



## highwayplower (Jan 15, 2012)

cjames808 said:


> And they say your too expensive because there are many $20 a pops around here. Find the good payers, they are out there, and do a good job they'll be calling you next year.


Hey James thanks for responding. Do you mind me asking say on a 30 dollar subdivison drive do you just do 30 for 2-6 and like 50 for 6-9? I assume your just doing one plow at the end of the storm or how do you work that. As of now i do not service any commercial propertys. I guess i have never been exposed to the bidding process on them. Im not sure what part you are in but I primary service Franklin, oak creek, greendale, and hales corners. Thank you for the help.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm in Oak Creek and service the surrounding area from downtown to Franklin. 

Drives in the burbs go for $40+ minimum.


----------



## highwayplower (Jan 15, 2012)

cjames808 said:


> I'm in Oak Creek and service the surrounding area from downtown to Franklin.
> 
> Drives in the burbs go for $40+ minimum.


Would you mind getting together to talk?


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I pmd you my number


----------

